# Fuel in oil pan



## greensuperduty (Jul 28, 2013)

What would causes fuel in the oil pan. I assume its the injector pump. Is there a seal or casket? Its on a early ford 4000 four cylinder diesel.


----------



## Ed_F (Jun 18, 2013)

The injection pump has a shaft seal and an o-ring where it mounts.

Are you sure it isn't power steering fluid in the oil??? Your PS reservoir should show a loss.

If your injectors are under the valve cover, the diesel fuel return line can leak diesel into the pan. Pull the valve cover and run it to check for leakage of the fuel return line. 

The injectors can also leak fuel into the pan, but I would think it would be running very rick - black smoke.

One other possible source is a malfunctioning thermostart (intake manifold heater)


----------



## greensuperduty (Jul 28, 2013)

No power steering, there was diesel on the ground under the dip stick. Would any of this cause it to run hot(by the guage). Only smoke is blue, but goes away once it starts to get warm. It gets to about 200 after 20 minutes of bush hogging. Dont know if any of this is related.


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

I think your engine would run hot with diluted oil. Good chance of damaging the engine. You must find the leak. 

I would pull the valve cover and check the diesel return line for leakage.


----------



## greensuperduty (Jul 28, 2013)

Well my dad said sell it. As is. If any one is interested. Don't think it would be hard to fix. He just wants another newer tractor with a front end loader.
Hasn't been run since i found the fuel in to oil pan. Should be all right.


----------

